# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Năm món bánh cho buổi chiều đông - banh cho chieu dong

## yeuhanoi

*Trời rét thế này, dù bữa trưa của bạn rất no nê, bổ dưỡng thì cũng chỉ đến tầm 4h chiều là cái bụng đã "biểu tình". Trong "thời khắc" đói lòng mà được thưởng thức món gì đó mằn mặn, nóng nóng thì còn gì bằng.*

Gợi ý cho bạn 5 món quen thuộc nhưng sẽ luôn làm bạn thích thú, nhất là trong tiết trời lạnh tê tái.

*1. Bánh đúc thịt khu Trung Tự*

Trước kia, nhắc tới bánh đúc thịt người ta sẽ nghĩ ngay tới địa chỉ số 8 Lê Ngọc Hân. Nhưng giờ, quán này khiến nhiều người thất vọng vì sự phá cách thái quá làm món ăn trở nên “tạp phí lù” khi cho thêm đủ thứ như giò, riêu, đậu… chẳng hề liên quan.

Hiện nay, có một quán bánh đúc thịt tại khu tập thể C2, Trung Tự được dân Hà Thành vote khá đông. Quán tuy nhỏ nhưng sạch sẽ. Theo đại đa số ý kiến thì bánh đúc tại đây dẻo quánh, thịt băm xào với mộc nhĩ mềm ngọt, nước chan lại đậm đà, nóng hổi, kết hợp với hành phi, mùi tàu thơm phức… Nhìn chung là ngon, chuẩn, hấp dẫn từ khâu “chiêm ngưỡng” cho tới khâu thưởng thức và quan trọng là giữ được hương vị đặc trưng của một món ăn dân dã hết đỗi thân quen với người Hà Nội.




Quán mở cửa từ khoảng 2h chiều, khá đông khách quen, nên nếu không muốn chưng hửng vì thấy tấm biển “Hết bánh” thì bạn nên tới sớm trước 5h.

Mỗi bát bánh đúc tại đây có giá 10.000 đồng.

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Bánh Đúc Thịt_

*2. Bánh xèo Hàng Bồ*

Nếu sống ở khu phố cổ thì hầu như ai cũng biết đến tiệm bánh xèo ở 22 Hàng Bồ.

Bánh xèo Hàng Bồ không đề cao độ "chất", tôm chỉ vài con mà bé xíu, nhỉnh hơn tép một chút. Thịt bò cũng chỉ gọi là điểm vào cho có vị, nhân bánh xèo chủ yếu là giá đỗ, với tác dụng làm cho món ăn thêm độ mát và chống ngấy. Điểm vượt trội duy nhất khiến nhiều người “khoái” bánh xèo Hàng Bồ chính là thứ vỏ vàng ươm, thơm, giòn, lại mỏng tang nên khô cong chứ không hề bị ngấm mỡ. Bánh xèo nóng hổi, cuốn chung với bánh tráng và rau sống rồi chấm nước mắm ngọt quả là ngon “tuyệt cú mèo”.




Thơm ngon, độc đáo nên quán rất đắt khách. Đến đây vào tầm 3h chiều trở đi (lúc quán bắt đầu mở cửa), bạn sẽ bắt gặp cảnh cửa hàng luôn chật cứng chỗ. Vì thế, đôi khi chuyện “chờ dài cổ” là không tránh khỏi. Nhưng được cái chủ quán tâm lý, luôn ưu tiên cho khách đang ăn “dở miệng”. Bởi vậy, bạn cũng không phải lo ngại chuyện ăn mất ngon vì đợi lâu.

Giá bánh xèo: 11.000 đồng/chiếc

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Bánh Xèo Hàng Bồ_

*3. Bánh mì thịt nướng phố Quang Trung*

Chỉ là bánh mì nóng giòn kẹp thịt xiên nướng thơm phức, sự sáng tạo đơn giản như thế cũng đủ tạo nên một món khoái khẩu, thú vị.

Bánh mì thịt xiên giờ ở cổng các trường học hoặc trong các khu chợ rất nhiều nơi bán. Nhưng nếu bạn đang lang thang ngoài phố, thèm món này mà chưa xác định được chỗ ăn thì có thể tạt qua phố Quang Trung. Tại đây cũng có 1 tiệm bánh mì thịt xiên nướng nằm ngay vỉa hè, buổi chiều đến rất đông khách các nam nữ thanh niên tới ăn và mua về.


Quán đắt hàng trước tiên vì địa điểm trung tâm, dễ tìm, lại gần cả trường Quang Trung và Việt Đức nên được các teen hai trường này ủng hộ nhiệt tình. Vỉa hè thì rộng rãi, thoáng mát, có chỗ để mọi người thoải mái vừa ăn vừa ngồi buôn dưa lê vui vẻ.

Tiếp đó, do thịt nướng tại đây ướp rất thơm, đậm đà, ngoài ra thịt có vẻ tươi nên khi nướng lên chín tới rất mềm, ngọt, không bị khô. Kẹp chung với bánh mì, đổ thêm ít tương ớt, bảo đảm làm bạn “đã đời” trong những lúc đói lòng.

Thử tưởng tượng xem, chiều mùa đông, bạn và người ấy vừa xuýt xoa, nhâm nhi bánh mì thịt nướng nóng hổi, cay cay, vừa ngồi sát bên nhau trò chuyện, ngắm con phố Quang Trung thanh vắng yên ả thì còn gì bằng?

Giá mỗi chiếc bánh mì thịt xiên: 16.000 đồng/chiếc (gồm bánh mì và 2 xiên thịt).

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Bánh Mì thịt nướng_

*4. Bánh giò Ngô Thì Nhậm*

Thêm một món ăn giản dị nhưng luôn là gợi ý không tồi – Bánh giò nóng.

Có một cửa tiệm nằm ngay ngã tư phố Ngô Thì Nhậm và Trần Xuân Soạn, trông hơi “nhếch nhác” nhưng đã bán hàng từ nhiều năm nay, khách đông ngồi lô nhô thành dọc dài ở vỉa hè, được đánh giá là một trong những nơi bán bánh giò ngon nhất Hà Nội.

Bánh giò ở đây được khen ngợi trước tiên vì nó chứa rất ít hàn the. Bằng chứng là khi ăn, bóc phần lá ra, thấy phần bánh bên trong có vẻ hơi nát nát, dễ vỡ, nhìn tuy không đẹp mắt song ăn rất mềm, nhanh tan trong miệng, để lâu cũng không bị cứng và bứ. Như vậy mới chứng tỏ chủ quán không lạm dụng hàn the.

Ngoài ra, nhân bánh khá đầy đặn, thịt băm mộc nhĩ mềm thơm, đậm đà. Nhiều người thích ăn bánh giò tại đây còn vì quán có bán kèm cả các loại giò chả cũng thơm ngon không kém, béo ngậy, ăn rất hợp với bánh giò nóng hổi.


Đắt sắt ra miếng, một chiếc bánh giờ tại đây có giá: 8.000 đồng/chiếc
*

>> Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Bánh Giò Ngô Thị Nhậm

5. Bánh gối, bánh rán Lý Quốc Sư*

Trong lúc trời rét thì những món chiên chiên, rán rán đúng là “lên ngôi”. Và bánh gối, bánh rán mặn quả là lựa chọn tuyệt vời.

Khi thèm hai món này, nhiều người sẽ chẳng ngần ngại mà phóng xe lên phố Lý Quốc Sư. Đơn giản vì ở đây có tiệm bánh gối, bánh rán có tiếng lâu năm rồi, trên dưới 15 năm, vừa ngon, vừa rẻ.




Vỏ bánh ở đây làm chuẩn lắm, vàng rộm, bánh gối thì giòn tan, mà bánh rán thì thơm mềm, đều không ngấy chút nào. Nhân thịt cũng đầy đặn, vừa miệng, nước chấm pha chua chua ngọt ngọt, chắc chắn khỏi phải chê, bởi cửa hàng lâu đời, đã rất nhiều kinh nghiệm rồi.

Thêm một điểm cộng nữa là tiệm đông nhân viên phục vụ, khá nhanh nhẹn, chuyên nghiệp, không làm bạn mất thời gian chờ đợi.

Giá bánh gối: 8.000 đồng/chiếc, bánh rán: 5.000 đồng/chiếc.

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Bánh gối, bánh rán Lý Quốc Sư_




_Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội - cac quan an o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------


## ipad

sặc sao ngon quá trời

----------


## nguyetnt

quá ngón...

----------

